# surf fishing types of fish during season



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

is there a site anyone can point me to that will tell me the fish to target during which season?? or can anyone answer me based on your own experiences on the surf. 

for example whiting. i am curious what months are best for them (good sized keepers): 

pompano: 

ladyfish: 

pinfish (so i can avoid them): 

redfish: 

drum: 

flounder: 

other species that are edible or fun to catch


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Get a Top Spot map for your area. You won't regret it!!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ what is that? where do i get that?


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Got mine from Bass Pro. They sell them online as well. Here's a couple of pics, one of the cover, and the other of how they break down the local fishing spots by month and catch.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

yeah i see them online. i wonder if they sell them at Hot Spots or walmart? anyone know?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

I never knew such a thing was in circulation. I just ordered one online. Cheaper than gas to search for one.


----------

